# PENANG | Andaman Island | 200m+ | 50 fl+ | U/C



## davidwsk (Feb 19, 2006)

Penang's next prime address - Andaman Island by E&O


Long established as one of the most well-known tourist destinations and a booming industrial hub in Malaysia and Southeast Asia, Penang has always been a prime location for homeowners not only because of its vibrant economy but also due to Penang’s strategic air connectivity to many other cities in




www.penangpropertytalk.com










E&O Berhad


THOSE WHO KNOWS, INSIST ON E&O. Enriched by our heritage, crafting legacies for the future. Our inheritance of values such as grace, refinement and appreciation of beauty, has emboldened us to seek fresh interpretations of the old to forge ahead and create anew.




www.easternandoriental.com


----------



## davidwsk (Feb 19, 2006)




----------



## davidwsk (Feb 19, 2006)




----------

